# Germany's Heartland (ERFURT / WEIMAR / EISENACH / COBURG)



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

3 of these cities (Erfurt, Weimar and Eisenach) are located in the former GDR. They've undergone an amazing transformation over the last 20 years. Not (or hardly bombed) during WW2 and removed from the post-WW2 construction boom in West Germany, they've managed to preserve their old charm with plenty of beautiful architecture and narrow alleys. Coburg is located just south of the Thuringian-Bavarian border. After WW1 they decided to join Bavaria which would turn out to be a smart move roughly 25 years later when the US and USSR divided up Germany.










*ERFURT*

State capital of the German state of Thuringia. Full of old architecture and incredibly clean. 


Erfurt


Erfurt


Erfurt


Erfurt


Erfurt


Erfurt


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Those cities promise a very beautiful photo thread!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I hope so. 

*ERFURT*


Erfurt


Erfurt


Erfurt


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> I hope so.


Yeah, I forget to add: if _you_ don't blow it!:lol:


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry, double post!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*WEIMAR*


Weimar


Weimar


Weimar


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Great!
Wonderful pics!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*WEIMAR*


Weimar


Weimar


Weimar


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*COBURG*

aka "stud farm of Europe." Members of the house of Saxe-Coburg-Gotha would go on to marry into a number of royal families. Both the royal families of the UK and Belgium are branches of the house of Saxe-Coburg-Gotha.


Coburg


Coburg


Coburg


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice new thread...thanks for the beautiful pics.:cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. More of

*COBURG*


Coburg


Coburg

Monument to Prince Albert, husband of Queen Victoria:


Coburg


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Very nice kay:

Although I did expect THE REAL GERMANY to lead me to photos of Gypsy ghettos in commieblock areas of the East Germany


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

At least you got to see an old German guy in hotpants. kay:

*COBURG*


Coburg


Coburg


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah that was sexy but no socks kind of ruined it


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*ERFURT*


Erfurt


Erfurt


Erfurt

"Barfüßerkirche", destroyed during a British raid in November of 1944:


Erfurt


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*EISENACH*

Martin Luther grew up in Eisenach and translated the New Testament into German while hiding in the Wartburg Castle which sits atop the city.


Eisenach


Eisenach


Eisenach

^^ Georgenkirche...Luther preached here just after he started the Reformation. It is one of the oldest Protestant churches in the world. "Eine feste Burg ist unser Gott" means "A mighty fortress is our God", one of Luther's most famous hymns.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Absolutely amazing! :shocked:
Sachsen and Thüringen are in some ways even more beautiful than Bayern and Baden-Württemberg! :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Don't forget that Coburg is located in Bavaria though.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*EISENACH*


Eisenach


Eisenach


----------



## Tin_Can (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmm,fell for the advertising trick...anyway,great photos,Kampflamm! :happy: It's nice to see smaller German towns. I've only heard about Weimar & Erfurt before,so those photos are real eye-opening experience. 



>


Oh look...an Erfurt tram  We got bunch of those second hand Tatra KT4D trams from Erfurt (and few other German towns) and some of them running in Tallinn still have original Erfurt livery.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

truely beautiful towns.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Tin_Can said:


> Oh look...an Erfurt tram  We got bunch of those second hand Tatra KT4D trams from Erfurt (and few other German towns) and some of them running in Tallinn still have original Erfurt livery.


Didn't know these things were Commie made. I suppose they're from the old CSSR.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*WEIMAR*


Weimar Marktplatz


Weimar


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*WEIMAR*


Schloss Belvedere Weimar


Weimar


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Ze Wunderschönigkeitsgemüt just keeps on coming... :shocked:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Yeah, and I got plenty of pics left. :smug:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*ERFURT*


Erfurt


Erfurt Domplatz


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

^^

Those two churches at Domplatz are just something else! :shocked:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and great photos from these cities :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

More *ERFURT*


Erfurt


Erfurt Wenigemarkt


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Skrapebook said:


> ^^
> 
> Those two churches at Domplatz are just something else! :shocked:


And the Pope is gonna be there tomorrow!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

HaHa
May Erfurt be strong with him!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

De Pope:


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

What a truly stünning pic K!
You are zee true German Emperor Palps!
RESPEKT! :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*ERFURT*

Staatskanzlei / State Chancellery:


Erfurt Staatskanzlei


Erfurt


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics on post # 68.....:cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I like them all. :troll:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*EISENACH*


Eisenach


Eisenach Markt


Eisenach


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

Weimar is prettier, but Erfurt is more interresting.
A good selection of towns / Coburg used to belong to Thuringia.
Still I would have liked to something more surprising like Altenburg or Schmalkalden.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Gotha, Mühlhausen, Schmalkalden, Greiz...there's so much to see there. Plenty of stuff then for another trip then.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really must visit Germany again. I've only been to Freiburg, and to a bit of the Black Forest - day trips whilst staying in Alsace. But I'm really appreciative of everything I've seen. 

More photos please!


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

how I love this thread will all those charming architecture.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Really great zread! Zanks again for sharing your beautiful photos! :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*ERFURT*


FIschmarkt Erfurt


Erfurt


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*WEIMAR*


Belvedere Weimar


Weimar


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Wunderschön! :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I just love that last picture - where else but in Germany! Magic.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks guys.



openlyJane said:


> I just love that last picture - where else but in Germany! Magic.


Yeah, it is quite a nice country. Many Germans tend to go abroad for holidays but there is so much to explore right at home, particularly in the east of the country. :cheers:


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Kampflamm said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is quite a nice country. Many Germans tend to go abroad for holidays but there is so much to explore right at home, particularly in the east of the country. :cheers:


Well put mate.
I think it´s hard for your own citizens to even begin to grasp 
what a huge country you live in and its amount of stunning
big cities but even more stunning smaller towns like
these there is to discover.
Not to mention all the great nature as well.
Seriously impressive stuff! 
Keep spreading the word :lurker:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ +1 :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*EISENACH*


Eisenach


Eisenach


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*WEIMAR*


Weimar


Anna Amalia Bibliothek


Weimar


Schloss Belvedere Weimar


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very beautiful and so charming.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. If only it was still summer...


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Kampflamm said:


> *WEIMAR*
> 
> 
> Weimar


^^

I want to eat this absolutely gorgeous building like a cake!
It just looks so damn delicious!
Even with a statue up there to top it all off! kay:
Sehr gemütlich in such true german stÿle!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Yeah, those shadows on the green latticework (?) look awesome.

*ERFURT*


Erfurt


Erfurt Domplatz


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

One added note...this building partially burnt down in 2004











Anna Amalia Bibliothek


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*ERFURT*


Erfurt


Erfurt


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

It's great to see the wonderful restoration and rebuilding that has gone on in Germany over the past 20 odd years after the terrible destruction in WW2.
I remember my first visit there in the late 1970's and I was not that impressed except of course for a few places such as Heidelberg and Wurzburg but my recent visits have impressed me very much as so much has been restored since that time, the cities in general are looking really good again. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Yes thank GOD for this!
I honestly can´t find anything more colourful and beautiful than german cities...
And I live in one of the most colourful and beautiful capitals in the world!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Kampflamm said:


> *WEIMAR*
> 
> 
> Weimar



Wow!...love this.:cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. Loved the place as well. Aaah, Weimar...


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Is beer cheaper in the East than in the West? If so I shall go there next year!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

The spirit of the true wonderous Tyskland is the true spirit of EUROPA!
My mates who have seen all of these pics and more have no doubt...
Deutschland is the place to go on vacation from now on! :angel1:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*COBURG*


Coburg


Coburg


Coburg


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Pansori said:


> Is beer cheaper in the East than in the West? If so I shall go there next year!


Everything is cheaper there. And life is good, more relaxed...unless you run into a couple of Nazis. :shifty:


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Germany rules every country everywhere anytime anyplace! :bow:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*WEIMAR*


Weimar


Weimar


Weimar


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome updates on this thread...thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really must visit Germany. :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*WEIMAR*


Marstall Weimar


Weimar


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

openlyJane said:


> I really must visit Germany. :cheers:


Best thing is that it's cheap...so bring your pounds over to Germany. :banana:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*ERFURT*


Rathaus Erfurt


Erfurt


Erfurt


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*ERFURT*


Domplatz Erfurt


Erfurt


Domplatz Erfurt


Erfurt


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

these cities and other German cities I've seen in pictures (I'd been to few) are all beautiful.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*COBURG*


Coburg


Coburg


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*COBURG*


Coburg


Coburg


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

More lovely images of Germany.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*ERFURT*


Erfurt


Erfurt


Erfurt


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful photos from Germany...:cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*ERFURT*


Erfurt


Staatskanzlei Erfurt


Erfurt


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

I'm really stunned by these german cities! Such a beauty! Many thanks for sharing your pics, Kampflamm :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Glad you like them. Eastern Germany has to be one of the most underrated regions in Europe.

*ERFURT*


Allerheiligenstraße Erfurt


Erfurt


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautiful and stunning photos  Thank you for sharing :cheers:


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Kampflamm said:


> Glad you like them. Eastern Germany has to be one of the most underrated regions in Europe.


Most definitely!
In the world for that matter...
Sheer solid gold :bow:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*ERFURT*


Anger Erfurt


Erfurt


Domplatz Erfurt


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*ERFURT*


Erfurt


Barfüßerkirche Erfurt


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great updates.


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Even the modern buildings don't feel to out of touch. I very much like them. 
Saksen and Thüringen surely have some magnificent towns and cities...


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Another great thread on beautiful German towns! :banana:


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

I didn't know these cities were so beautiful and so well-preserved. Wonderful thread. 

:cheers:


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Tolle Fotos und Petrus auf deiner Seite!!!


----------



## Demeter_ (Feb 14, 2016)

*ERFURT - in the center of Germany :banana:
*
Images/slides in 4K resolution.


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

Very nice towns! And what nice weather you had!


----------

